# Long overdue..



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok.. so there was a brief discussion a few weeks ago in VIP about promoting me to mod. Since then, have been promoted from Forum Manager to Moderator, for those who didn't know (no, this isn't a ploy to get attention). I just wanted to say my official THANK YOU to those who helped get me here.

Dave- you were great to me from the very beginning, even during my troubled times when I first joined. I got mad love for you man!!

Lisa (Performance Kennels)- Though we've not had much interaction til I became a mod, I've always had respect for you and love looking at the pix/videos you post of your crew. You give awesome advice, though I haven't been lucky or unlucky enough to need it yet. You really surprised me when you were the first to suggest that I be promoted to Mod!! 

Holly- You've been an awesome friend to me since the beginning as well, and I love your personality and your sarcastic ways.. You remind me too much of myself sometimes, lol! I got mad love and respect for you as well, and thanks for chiming in on the vote to promote me as well!

Ronnie- God knows I love you too mama!! I'm so glad we began chatting and have become as close as we have. I'm coming to see you soon, I promise!! Thanks for your vote to promote me as well!

Lisa II (Dixieland)- We had one instance where you were in a bad mood, and you were woman enough to apologize and admit you were wrong. Not many people can do that because their pride/ego gets in the way. You totally earned my respect when you did that! Like I told you then; no harm, no foul! Like nothing ever happened. I appreciate your vote to promote me as well! 

Shana- Though we don't get to interact very often, I've enjoyed the conversations we've had, and I respect you as well for all you do on here. You're willing to befriend anyone and take them under your wing and offer all the advice/knowledge you've got if it helps them to become a better person or owner. I got mad love for you too! Thanks for your part in helping me get promoted! 

If I missed anyone, I truly do apologize. I would love to thank each and every person individually, but then this post would be way too long!! I just wanted to put that out there, b/c I don't too often tell the folks on here how much I appreciate them! I've been meaning to make this thread since I got promoted, but just hadn't gotten around to it. I'm big on procrastinating, lol.

Thanks to all the Mods who have helped me and coached me along the way thusfar. It's a daunting task, and I have even that much more respect for the job now that I see how much it entails. 

That's all I wanted to say. Thank you!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Attention getter!  You've put in the dedication to get moved up. You deserved and earned it.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha! Thanks Holly!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, Aimee. I was actually just posting to say thank you to everyone else, but I'll take that! Lol.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol. I couldn't remember if I congratulated you before. So I figured I would do it anyway.


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol.. Aimee! Thanks again..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I must have been gone durring the thread but congrats. I know you'll make an excellent mod.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

sugaface u deserve it ! Luhhhhh UUUU


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

:cheers: congrats!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I told you before and I'll tell you again,you were the main one that I think deserved it and am glad you got it!
Shhhh quit telling people about my bad moods sometimes :rofl:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

congrats!
your a great contribution to the site!
an awesome person to talk to and just all around good to have you here.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

:clap::clap::cheers::cheers::cheers:
Yay! Mama's proud of Tha Lady Pit!
Congrats!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO!! Ronnie... don't tell everyone my secret nickname, lol! Luhhhh uuuu too mama!

Lisa.. we'll just pretend you're in a great mood all the time, ok!? Lol.. I really do appreciate your support! 

Trevor, thank you.. You speak such kind words of me, and that's greatly appreciated as well.

Lauren.. you're crazy, but thank you!! I appreciate all the love and support from everyone on here!

Krystal.. yeah you were gone during that thread, but it's ok.. thanks for the faith and support as well!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

> ThaLadyPit:
> Lauren.. you're crazy, but thank you!! I appreciate all the love and support from everyone on here!


*
Sometimes... On Thursdays at least :roll::roll:*


----------

